
Reddit goes 'Independent,' says more deals to come  - jasonlbaptiste
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10073719-2.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Webware
======
catone
The real question is: will the voting actually influence the paper's
editorial?

Will outside links show up on the Independent.co.uk homepage if people vote
them up via the new Reddit-powered system? or will the results of users voting
be confined to the Reddit page?

------
Prrometheus
Much of the online world still uses stupid forum and comment software that
sorts topics and comments in the order they were received. This enables trolls
and makes conversation difficult. I look forward to the day that we see the
last "bump"

------
biohacker42
I wonder if Slashdot will enter the same market.

Could we see competing moderation and meta-moderation products in social
media?

It seems to me like that could be a hot market.

------
zandorg
This story is mostly gibberish to me. Apart from that, Reddit ruined Wired and
turned it into a big crowd blog.

~~~
palish
The title is editorialized. Its translation is "The U.K. newspaper
'Independent' is going to use Reddit's voting system".

But I guess informative headlines aren't catchy enough.

~~~
jwilliams
Also, for the curious, the actual site itself is here:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/independent/>

~~~
netcan
Ghost town at the moment.

~~~
zandorg
Sorry, but I have to say: I'll Dreddit...

